# Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1 .... firefox hangs help ......



## iinfi (May 22, 2005)

my firefox is sorta hanging when i browse the net .... when i press Ctrl+N ... all the windows hang for 3-4 seconds and then it comes back to normal ..

i think the problem has started after i installed the new yahoo messenger BETA ..... i have now uninstalled it but the problem still persists ....

tried TweakNow RegCleaner .... but no use ...

no adwares or spywares .... checked with SpyBot and AdAware ...my spyware guard is also on

here is the Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1



> Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
> Scan saved at 11:57:21 PM, on 5/21/2005
> Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
> ...


----------



## iinfi (May 22, 2005)

and moreover each time i have to minimise the firefox window to view the other windows ..... it jus stays on top .... 
i have already tried reinstalling forefox ...no use


----------



## yehmeriidhain (May 22, 2005)

Arvind ur log looks clean to me!  no probs in it!


----------



## iinfi (May 22, 2005)

oh ... then what cud be the problem ...  ... i m forced to use IE ...


----------



## expertno.1 (May 22, 2005)

the log is clear man !


----------



## drgrudge (May 22, 2005)

> O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - F:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
> O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - F:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)


U can remove these entries...., file missing.


----------



## swatkat (May 22, 2005)

Do not remove above listed entries.
Have you tried reinstalling FireFox?


----------



## iinfi (May 22, 2005)

yes yaar,
i have re-installed FireFox but no use .....
see my second post ... i have written there ...

and today morning i tried System Restore .... still no use .....very strange .....


----------



## iinfi (May 22, 2005)

and this is the screen i get for 3-4 seconds when i try to open firefox for the first time and every subsequent new window ....


*geocities.com/iinfi/firefox1.jpg

Click Here for Larger Image


----------



## iinfi (May 22, 2005)

i have tried repairing Windows XP ...
still the problem persists ...


----------



## iinfi (May 23, 2005)

i think i have solved 50% of the problem

 if i start firefox in safe mode (Start > programs > Mozilla Firefox > Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode))
its working fine .... no trouble ...

now a yahoo toolbar with anti-spy which i had installed once upon a time .... is sticking to the browser and refuses to go .... even though i had uninstalled it long time back .....

yahoo toolbar doesnt start in safe mode ..... hence there is no trouble when i start it in safe mode ....
now how do i get the yahoo toolbar out .... i cant figure out .....

hkey_Local_machine >> software >> mozilla >> .... i went here ... but cant find any entry of yahoo toolbar ...

 hkey_Local_machine >> software >> yahoo >> .... but cant find any entry of yahoo toolbar ...

i didnt fiddle with the registry .... 

another interesting thing i found is that ... even after uninstalling firefox and then reinstalling (using regsupreme in betn and deleting mozilla folder in program files) the home page specified by me remains intact ... why so .....


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 23, 2005)

iinfi said:
			
		

> another interesting thing i found is that ... even after uninstalling firefox and then reinstalling (using regsupreme in betn and deleting mozilla folder in program files) the home page specified by me remains intact ... why so .....



That is because your firefox's profile folder is not deleted while unistall. And this folder is the solution to your problem. Unistall Firefox and delete your profile folder which may have a location like

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\dthwh2is.default

dthwh2is.default may be something diff. on your PC. Delete this .default folder and now reinstall Firefox. All problems along with extensions, bookmarks and themes will be gone. Also yahoo toolbar will be removed.


----------



## iinfi (May 23, 2005)

wow ... thats a nice reply ...

will do it and post the results .... thanks man


----------



## iinfi (May 24, 2005)

done and things are back to normal now ... thanks man ....


----------

